
Why APIs are the next big productivity tools - jkfr
https://medium.com/aircrud/heres-why-apis-are-the-next-big-productivity-tools-dbe472e1aa52
======
jkfr
We're moving Aircrud into public beta and wanted to take the chance to explain
what we're doing, and why we think APIs are a huge source of untapped
potential for teams.

Let us know what you think!

